# second job & tax



## st mel (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, i need some advice as to getting a second job.

Iam working full time but would like to help out our village church by
cutting the grass in the church yard. 

This would pay a max amount of £600 over the year on top of my
£19000 per year pay.
Now i know i need public liability insurance... but not sure about tax or 
if i need start a business if i do how do i go about doing this.

any advice would be most helpfull.

cheers mel.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

you would need to request a self assessment tax return and complete this on an annual basis quoting the figures from your P60 and the other income you are earning.


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

How is the church going to remunerate you? I doubt it will want you on its payroll so you will be submitting invoices to them? It's quite a lot of hassle to go to for very small beer. Do you have to declare it (yes, I know it's illegal not to do so, yadda, yadda, yadda)?


----------

